# Woot -- Fire HD7 on sale -- Nov 12



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fire HD6, refurbished unit at Woot for $30 to $35 plus $5 shipping.

Deal won't last long . . . .a Woot off means it goes until their supply is sold. A keyboard Kindle sold out earlier this morning in less than an hour.

www.woot.com

See most recent post . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that was quick. Less than a half hour. I guess because the east coast US has started to wake up.

Won't be surprised if they have other opportunities later in the day, though, so if you're online, keep the browser open and refresh periodically.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They've just put up an HDX 8.9 . . . for between $109 and $119 depending on configuration. Refurbished.

www.woot.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

These are going fast! That was maybe 20 minutes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I still use my HDX to mirror display on my Samsung television sometimes. The HDX was a nice tablet, and still totally acceptable for anyone but the most demanding user.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye -- off and on -- on Woot today.  There have been some good opportunities!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HDX7 -- refurbished . . . . just came up on woot.com ------ won't last long


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HDX 8.9 -- 16GB ... . . lasting longer than expected on woot.com . . . . but they're still over half gone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today (Nov 12, 2016) Woot has the Fire HD7 on sale for $34.99 to $44.99 depending on the memory configuration. They're listed under 'holiday' at www.woot.com.

Direct link: Fire HD7 on sale at Woot

16 and 32 GB available. Warranty is 90 days, from Woot.


----------

